# Azureus always hiding



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi I have two juvenile (6-7 month) azureus, and have had them for almost two weeks. The first two weeks, they were always out and about, but suddenly since like yesterday they both kinda "disappeared" and I dont even see them anymore. (they both hide under and behind some Mopani wood). 
Is this something I should be worried about? They were both eating well before they started to hide. 
Thanks in advance
Edward


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I had the same problem. Check your temp and humidity. Feed them well with supplements, make sure you have plants and leaf litter to make them feel at home. Make sure you're not opening the glass and annoying them several times a day. Just open up to feed and mist and leave them alone. Also I if they are not on a shelf or stand vibrations from walking or other pets checking them out makes them skiddish. Are you able to post pics of your tank?


----------



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I dust the flys with the rephasy calcium icb is that fine? I have moss as ground cover now, but have some leaf litter on it's ways. Can you teach me how to post pictures, I tried once bit my pictures came out really small...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about the photos, but the leaflitter will greatly improve the terrarium for the Azureus. Tinctorius live in areas with a lot of leaflitter and adding it will make them feel better. I always have several coco-huts in my tanks, as the more hide-outs available, the safer the frogs will feel as well.

Even if you have everything right, some groups of juvenile tinctorius can be a bit shy. They will become bolder as they adjust to the tank and as they age. Adult Azureus are some of the boldest frogs and a good choice.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

edman5604 said:


> I dust the flys with the rephasy calcium icb is that fine?


Yes, that's a great supplement. It is designed to be a stand alone supplement.
Doug


----------



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm planning on re-doing my tank, so I'll get some pictures when it's all done. Its just weird that they went from being so brave to hiding all the time.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

The first thing I would check is the humidty. An azureus is a very bold frog, but if the tank is too dry, they will stay hidden away.

Do you have a glass top on your tank? Do you spray the tank daily?

Deb


----------



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have plastic wrap over the screen right now. I mist in the morning before school, and have a fogged that comes on once every hour. The humidity ranges from like 70 to 99 percent. 
I havent been doing anything different but they have just suddenly started to hide ALL the time.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

to post pics; upload pics to a image hosting website (like photobucket or flikr) then copy the IMG code and paste it here.

images already having a URL can be posted by adding a







suffix.

james


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

they will be back out  be patient and dont check on them every 5 min like i tend to do 

baby animals of all species are skittish. think about it when you smile at them do they think oh heres daddy he loves me or do they think holy crap look at the teeth on that thing! hahaha.

it will take some time for them to get used to you and the activity in yr house. over time they will get comfortable and be out more and more. my leucs still tend to hide. i have 2 that are super bold. and 2 that are skittish. so like ppl they each have a different personality.

be sure temp and humidity r good. continue feeding like normal weather u see them or not. and just be patient. 

also i find that when i redo a tank or spend any real time messing in a viv they hide for 2-3 days.


----------



## Josebear (Jan 20, 2014)

I had the same problem with my frogs...I installed a reptifogger to keep it humid and they are always out now.


----------

